# Yogi is a Canine Good Citizen!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Yogi!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good job, Yogi! Congratulations.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Yogi!!!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo hoo. Why to go Yogi!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats to you two...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats to Yogi and you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

YAY!!! congrats Yogi!!!! What was used for the loud noise? or is that the therapy dog test where they make a loud sound using something and the dog must remain calm.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

That is awesome!!! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful news, congrats!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

xoerika620xo said:


> YAY!!! congrats Yogi!!!! What was used for the loud noise? or is that the therapy dog test where they make a loud sound using something and the dog must remain calm.


She dropped a thick book on the floor unexpectedly (we were in and out of a bookstore), but, as it turned out, we also had motorcycles backfiring AND an ambulance blare by during the middle of the test! We were next to a major east/west street through the city. Yogi didn't react to anything, not even the ambulance!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Yogi!arty::You_Rock_:headbang2:greenboun:banana::jamming:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, Yogi, you talented boy! Way to make mama proud.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it me? Or is he getting a little cocky with that title  I mean his head looks bigger and fluffier in that picture... Anyways way to go Yogi!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good job Yogi!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - congratulations


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea, congratulations to Yogi!! 

Honestly Congratulations to the whole Dallas Crew - this is a full family accomplishment!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Yogi!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good boy, Yogi!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are the best puppy owner! Good job, Yogi.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you. I wish I was as dedicated to training as you have been. You are such a great example.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations again  Great job Yogi!

I am impressed with Yogi not reacting to the ambulance. Thunder taught Toby and Dachsi to howl at ambulance, fire truck and police sirens.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Congratulations again  Great job Yogi!
> 
> I am impressed with Yogi not reacting to the ambulance. Thunder taught Toby and Dachsi to howl at ambulance, fire truck and police sirens.


I am impressed too that Yogi doesn't howl at the ambulances and fire trucks! He's generally a quiet dog, just gives out one gruff, deep warning bark when he sees someone at the door. The only time he really makes noise is when he is trying to get Toby to play with him and it's the high pitched loud barking! 

We are very happy with Yogi- love that boy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats Yogi!!!....and Anne too - seems you may have a had a little sometimg to do with him being such a great boy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

WOO HOO!! Congratulations to both of you! That's the age Bentley was too. What a beautiful picture of Yogi, I miss Bentley's tail being full and beautiful like that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> Congrats Yogi!!!....and Anne too - seems you may have a had a little sometimg to do with him being such a great boy!


I was worried because I have been away so much and totally stressed and distracted about my Dad's post surgical complications. I was concerned my lack of focus would translate down the leash, so I give Yogi full credit. In addition to being a CGC, he was and remains my personal therapy dog...velcro!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats! That's a great accomplishment!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Way to go YOGI!!! 

Anne, can Yogi come spend some time with Bear. Prep for CGC via osmosis??


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey says, way to go cousin Yogi! Gunner and my mom are proud of you too. My mom tells me it's a good thing I'm so cute because I am a stinker for my mom. She is going to work a lot more with me once she retires (8weeks) because she would like me to pass CGC and therapy dog training like my big brother, Gunner. I need to settle down and lose some of my high prey drive !


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats  Not the least bit surprised he passed the way you brought up the boy. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Go Yogi and Anne!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This is fabulous! Congratulations


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to Yogi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooray for Yogi! And you too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Yogi! Way to go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:Awesome job Yogi!!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my Yogi, not only are you gorgeous, but smart too! Great job Anne!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats to you and Yogi!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations Yogi and good work Anne. You two are an amazing team together


----------

